# Cruiser Laptops



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We been using Dell Latitude 600 and one TOughbook. The Toughbooks are nice but way overpriced. I was looking at getting Dell Vostros or the IBM ThinkPad. I am very impressed with the thinkpads and their pricing. Anyone out there use them, any pros, cons, durability issues.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I highly doubt that that an IMB ThinkPad or Dell laptop will be able to endure the daily rigors of police driving. 
 
Most of our cruisers are equipped with Data911 M5's:
 http://www.data911.com/main/m5t.html
 
In the newer cruisers they opted for the Panasonic Toughbook-PDRC's; they must have been cheaper:
 http://catalog2.panasonic.com/webap...d=32001&surfModel=Toughbook-PDRC&displayTab=O
  
I can't imagine using an actual laptop computer in the cruiser; seems very ergonomically incorrect typing on something essentially in the passenger seat. The abovementioned MDT's were intentionally designed for use in police and emergency vehicles. 
 
I really don't care what they get next year, but apparently the computer guys prefer the TB's.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We had no problems with Dells, many PDs out here been using them for years. We got 5 years plus out of the D600s, they are great, only problem was hard drives during the real cold days. AS far as ergonomical, all laptops hook right up to regular laptop mount adjustable and they are airbag friendly. Data911s are nice but again way overpriced.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

j809 said:


> We had no problems with Dells, many PDs out here been using them for years. We got 5 years plus out of the D600s, they are great, only problem was hard drives during the real cold days. AS far as ergonomical, all laptops hook right up to regular laptop mount adjustable and they are airbag friendly. Data911s are nice but again way overpriced.


Us too, Latitude 500's have been doing fine. Just wish it had the touch screen like Toughbook.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Went with Latitude D630 today, state price with 3 yr warranty is only $969. Great price for an excellent laptop. If anyone is interested in this laptop price, state reference quote # is 412098992.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I've seen Data911, Datalux and now the Dell Latitude. If it works, which they all did for the most part, who cares. Every now and then they have something minor wrong, no big deal. I guess on those nights, the dispatcher is going to work a little harder for their pay check. Being in a cruiser, no computer will be "ergonomically correct" so get over it. I guess if you're looking to buy a new MDT, price is all that would really matter. I never bothered to price them because I'm not the one that buys them.


----------



## OODA (Jul 18, 2007)

If you are looking at the Dells, the Latitude seems to be the model best suited for in-cruiser use. They have technology that helps protect the hard drives from damage due to the inevitable bumps and shakes that come with moderately hard use. The Vostros are excellent devices, but lack the "ruggedized" features of the Latitude. They may not hold up as well over the long run. 

The Panasonic Toughbooks and HubData 911's are real pricey, but they are designed to take more abuse than any of the regular OEM (Dell, IBM, HP, etc.) laptops. Does that matter for most situations? Probably not...since any serious cruiser-related incident will destroy even "ruggedized" laptops pretty easily.


----------

